# Who hunts out of a boat or boat blind.



## king killer delete (Jun 1, 2013)

I shoot woodys in the swamp on foot. But here on the coast you just about gota  have a boat and a blind. What size boat and what  kind of blind do you hunt out of?


----------



## jandr1 (Jun 1, 2013)

emusmacker had a good thread about a boat blind


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 1, 2013)

1860 G3 CCT with a quickset Avery. I love the setup myself but as with any boat blind i have better luck with puddle ducks when it is tucked into cover. Divers are a different story. Reds, ringers, and bluebills will fly into in the wide open but i know you already know that Killer!!!!


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 2, 2013)

*I know its my idea*



jandr1 said:


> emusmacker had a good thread about a boat blind


I built it for Emu.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 2, 2013)

*17,4 inch Bass Tracker Grizzley*

With an Avery quick set.


----------



## jandr1 (Jun 2, 2013)

then you should already know.


----------



## vowell462 (Jun 2, 2013)

jandr1 said:


> then you should already know.



The question that was asked was what kind of boat and blind do you hunt out of. Hes supposed to know that because he built one blind for one guy? You might be reading his question incorrectly.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 2, 2013)

vowell462 said:


> The question that was asked was what kind of boat and blind do you hunt out of. Hes supposed to know that because he built one blind for one guy? You might be reading his question incorrectly.



Ya i think the thread was more of just a conversation about what people have. Killer has been hunting birds longer than i have been alive


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 2, 2013)

*Just wondering*



rnelson5 said:


> Ya i think the thread was more of just a conversation about what people have. Killer has been hunting birds longer than i have been alive


 What type blinds folks are using and if they are boat hunting. I like to find out if folks are building blinds or if they are buying blinds and what types the folks are using. Just a way to kick around new Ideas and a way to see what folks are doing. My blind that I used for years the killer elite blind was not something I just came up with one day. Took  allot of changes to come up with that idea. Back in the day folks used fixed blinds here on the coast. I was in the river scouting this morning looking at spots that might be good next season and I told him that all the points on the Savannah river once had blinds built on them. No body had a boat blind back in those days. We used brush and palmetto frons pilled up on our boats for blinds.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 2, 2013)

killer elite said:


> What type blinds folks are using and if they are boat hunting. I like to find out if folks are building blinds or if they are buying blinds and what types the folks are using. Just a way to kick around new Ideas and a way to see what folks are doing. My blind that I used for years the killer elite blind was not something I just came up with one day. Took  allot of changes to come up with that idea. Back in the day folks used fixed blinds here on the coast. I was in the river scouting this morning looking at spots that might be good next season and I told him that all the points on the Savannah river once had blinds built on them. No body had a boat blind back in those days. We used brush and palmetto frons pilled up on our boats for blinds.


Back in those days boats were not invented yet and you had to run the indians off of the points so you could duck hunt!!


----------



## Barroll (Jun 2, 2013)

I hunt from the boat, standing, or in a built blind.  Just depends on where I am hunting.  When I hunt offshore, I do not have a choice but to use a blind.  I built mine out of 3/4 inch conduit and bimini top brackets.  It works well.  Using aluminum and bending it to the contour to the side of the boat would be better.   Here are a couple pics.  The first pic is the minimum I would brush it up.  

One reason I do not like store bought blinds is that all the ones I have seen do not fit the contour of the side of the boat.  If they are to wide and you hit a tree, you can break the blind.  Also they cost way more $$$$

Keep in mind, a boat blind does nothing if it is not brushed.  IMO the most important thing is to brush over your head and just give yourself a small hole to look out of.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 3, 2013)

*Nice rig*



Barroll said:


> I hunt from the boat, standing, or in a built blind.  Just depends on where I am hunting.  When I hunt offshore, I do not have a choice but to use a blind.  I built mine out of 3/4 inch conduit and bimini top brackets.  It works well.  Using aluminum and bending it to the contour to the side of the boat would be better.   Here are a couple pics.  The first pic is the minimum I would brush it up.
> 
> One reason I do not like store bought blinds is that all the ones I have seen do not fit the contour of the side of the boat.  If they are to wide and you hit a tree, you can break the blind.  Also they cost way more $$$$
> 
> Keep in mind, a boat blind does nothing if it is not brushed.  IMO the most important thing is to brush over your head and just give yourself a small hole to look out of.


 Good job


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 3, 2013)

*Hay hay*



rnelson5 said:


> Back in those days boats were not invented yet and you had to run the indians off of the points so you could duck hunt!!



Im old but the Duck Commander is older.


----------



## jandr1 (Jun 3, 2013)

Yah I misread the question but I have an old 12 foot john boat that is just spray painted and has netting on the side that we weave reeds and stuff onto for camo. Its not high quality but we just use it to float potato creek and shoot woodies


----------



## jandr1 (Jun 3, 2013)

But I don't ever go big water hunting


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 5, 2013)

Depends. I use a boat more now because I have 1, but I also hunt from the bank alot too. Even with a boat, sometimes it's best to use the boat to get to a place then use layouts to hunt.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 20, 2013)

I do both - boat and wading.  Depending on where I'm seeing the ducks.


----------



## scottyd917 (Jun 23, 2013)

We hunted out of a boat for the whole second split without a blind on it....we'd just pull up into the rosos and pull all the rosos around where we parked over it...I think it looked more natural then a store bought blind, and it was a lot better than having a sopping wet blind to clean and deal with....the ducks didn't seem to notice us much either, killed close to 300 ducks during the second split....


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jun 23, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> Depends. I use a boat more now because I have 1, but I also hunt from the bank alot too. Even with a boat, sometimes it's best to use the boat to get to a place then use layouts to hunt.



this is how we hunted most of the time as well ride in the boat to where we were going then set out decoys and layouts and drag boat well over 300-400 yards away and cover anything that is not dark. 

but during early season goose had a few places that had some really really soft mud and couldnt use layouts so had a very low profile boat blind almost like a coffin layout blind. and layed green or brown tarps over the blind and covered the whole thing in mud. and about every hour as the mud would dry add just a little more to keep it wet looking and even 30yards away it looked like a big mud pile and worked really well on some geese and with the doors open even got buzzed by a small group of teal.


----------



## GADAWGS (Jun 24, 2013)

I have an 18x44 Gatortrax with a Flyway Specialties pop up blind.


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Jun 24, 2013)

I have the a 15 x 48 with the Flyway specialties blind also.  Hunted out of several different types, and this is my favorite for being user friendly.  I can put it on the boat in less than 10 mins, and the same for removing it from the boat.  Set up at hunting time is less than 15  seconds by my self, and that is taking my time.  The no cross bar design, and laying inside the gunwales is what I like.  Plenty of room with this blind.


----------



## gsppurist (Jun 24, 2013)

Previously, all on foot but now I just dropped the coin on a War Eagle.  I pick it up Sunday.  I have heard if you hunt from a boat you dont go back.


----------



## Barroll (Jun 24, 2013)

gsppurist said:


> Previously, all on foot but now I just dropped the coin on a War Eagle.  I pick it up Sunday.  I have heard if you hunt from a boat you dont go back.



Congrats on the purchase. 

You do not want to limit yourself to only hunting out of the boat. Most people do not understand what it takes to properly brush up a boat. Build a good blind on it and hunt the birds how they will allow.


----------



## gsppurist (Jul 12, 2013)

Barroll said:


> Congrats on the purchase.
> 
> You do not want to limit yourself to only hunting out of the boat. Most people do not understand what it takes to properly brush up a boat. Build a good blind on it and hunt the birds how they will allow.



Well, Finally got it.  Blind will be rather extensive and time consuming to make.  I did order a 12v coffeemaker for it.  

My daughter and wife love going out if it a fishing.


----------



## Barroll (Jul 14, 2013)

That's a nice boat. Post some more pics please. 

Is the console aluminum or fiberglass?


----------



## gsppurist (Jul 15, 2013)

Barroll said:


> That's a nice boat. Post some more pics please.
> 
> Is the console aluminum or fiberglass?



It is all Aluminum throughout.

War Eagle 2170 Blackhawk.  I took it out and it is SUPER stable.  I walked all over and did not have to worry about dumping  my 5 yo daughter.  I got it for fishing for bass/drum/crappie, Duck hunting and Alligator if I get drawn. I can sleep in it when I get thrown out of the house.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice rig I would hate to put gas in it.


----------

